# Cavalia



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Odysseo by Cavalia*

About the show | Cavalia (link, check it out)

Last night my daughter, fiancé, my ex and I went to this amazing event. It was just beautiful, very spiritual and flat out amazing.

I've always been into horses...had them since I was very young and never got over been crazy about horses. This was simply beautiful. If this show comes to your area, I urge you to go see it. It is very expensive, so start saving. lol. It will touch your heart in so many ways. 

It wasn't just horses...there were also acrobatics of many types. They show on this web site the various breeds, their philosophy and all kinds of stuff. These horses are treated like porcelain dolls...so gently handled. And you know that when you watch. The trust they demonstrate in their handlers is over the top. When you know horses, you see that some amazing training has gone on with these....you see distance training, and everything they do involves absolute trust.

They had different breeds but my favorite were the Arabians, of course...I had Arabians as an adult and they are really something special. 

Has anyone gone to this? If not, go!!!! LOL.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw this show also, and it was fabulous! Hard to describe, but just awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We had the same show here too! It was absolutely fantastic, and it is coming again this summer! Definately going!

Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It was the most beautiful, touching, spiritual events I think I've ever been to. Just fabulous and worth every penny. I'm glad you guys got to see it.


----------

